# Training preference



## HDH (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm sure many here have tried different ways of training. When I was younger, I liked hard, heavy and just pumping em out. 

Now that I'm getting older, I put more thought into injury prevention  and being able to train continuously without taking time off because of  injuries or recognizing the beginning of problems and switching up or  working around. 

I mainly stick with light to moderate weights pyramiding up in weight  with a rep range starting around 12 and ending around 8 and sometimes 6,  controlled movements, slow negatives, iso holds, drop sets and really  trying to focus on mind to muscle during peak concentrations. Honestly, I  wish I would have trained like this when I was younger so I wouldn't  have some of the problems I have today.

Right now I stick with an opposite muscle superset routine, even for  legs. Leg routines can get brutal but pretty damn satisfying. I have  shoulders on a day by themselves. I've had lots of problems out of them  and this type of training lets me continue to progress without having to  take time off. 

What type of training do you folks prefer at this point?

HDH


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 18, 2013)

What about starting heavy as possible, lower reps going down in weight but up in reps until reaching total amount of reps for that exercise?


----------



## HDH (Sep 19, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> What about starting heavy as possible, lower reps going down in weight but up in reps until reaching total amount of reps for that exercise?



I'm sure it will work just fine. Like the the title states, "training preference". The thread is about how each individual member chooses to train. 

Just about everything will work the key is working hard, being consistent and switching up when the body adapts.

I'm not as young as most of the fellas on these boards or even in the gyms. I'm not an old man but after lots of time off from injuries and having reoccurring problems, My training has evolved into this.

I wish I would have done it sooner because I could have saved a lot of time off and trips to the chiro. LOL

Is that how you like to train at this point? Nothing wrong with it.

HDH


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 19, 2013)

I've been enjoying the "Advanced" GVT program which is basically 10 sets of 5 reps using your 10 rep max. I super-set between two exercises (eg. pull-ups and bench press for example) and I find this approach manages fatigue as well as not overly-taxing your joints.


----------



## DF (Sep 19, 2013)

I find myself pretty much stuck in the training that I have always done pyramiding.  There are times that I'll switch to super sets, but pretty much limited going to a commercial gym that is busy.  Usually my super sets will be a DB bench with flys eIther flat or inclined.  My reps are pretty much in the 18-6 range.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 19, 2013)

At this moment, I am mixing it up with high reps and sets....


----------



## HDH (Sep 19, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> I've been enjoying the "Advanced" GVT program which is basically 10 sets of 5 reps using your 10 rep max. I super-set between two exercises (eg. pull-ups and bench press for example) and I find this approach manages fatigue as well as not overly-taxing your joints.



Interesting. 

By the time you hit sets 9 and 10, are you pretty much at failure? 

It seems that would depend on how much time is used for rest. 

Is it the same rest time throughout the 10 sets or short at the beginning and longer at the end?

One of my main concerns is keeping the joints healthy. That's part of why I don't lift heavy any more.

HDH


----------



## HDH (Sep 19, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I find myself pretty much stuck in the training that I have always done pyramiding.  There are times that I'll switch to super sets, but pretty much limited going to a commercial gym that is busy.  Usually my super sets will be a DB bench with flys eIther flat or inclined.  My reps are pretty much in the 18-6 range.



I wish I would have started off pyramiding up in the weights. When I got started, I read Arnie's encyclopedia and figured that was all I needed to know. Pretty laughable looking back on it  

With the weight I use these days, I would be in the 16 rep range for a high but the slow negatives and iso holds knock the reps back.

HDH



Jenner said:


> At this moment, I am mixing it up with high reps and sets....



I do a lot of sets. Usually 5 per exercise. It took me a while to get to that, the ego can be a funny thing. It was hard for me to go light for reps, I mean, what would everyone think if I was pushing little weights?  

Nobody really cared  :32 (6):

HDH


----------



## PFM (Sep 19, 2013)

I've eliminated all inertia, rebound, partials, ect. Full control, full ROM at least 2 seconds negative and up to 4 seconds positive each rep. Sure the weight comes down (way down at first) and takes allot to ignore the smirks from 15 idiots slinging 50lbs dumbbells with their 14" arms. But like I've been saying for years "look at me and look at them"'.

I don't discourage younger guys to heave and ho the bigger iron, I doubt without my heavy days my old muscle base would be. But at 50 the risk of injury isn't an option.


----------



## HDH (Sep 19, 2013)

PFM said:


> I've eliminated all inertia, rebound, partials, ect. Full control, full ROM at least 2 seconds negative and up to 4 seconds positive each rep. Sure the weight comes down (way down at first) and takes allot to ignore the smirks from 15 idiots slinging 50lbs dumbbells with their 14" arms. But like I've been saying for years "look at me and look at them"'.
> 
> I don't discourage younger guys to heave and ho the bigger iron, I doubt without my heavy days my old muscle base would be. But at 50 the risk of injury isn't an option.



I'm still hitting some partials. Not full sets though.

A few weeks ago I started benching with DBs and mixing it like this-

5 w/slow negatives

5 at a moderate pace 

and around 15 partials until I have to drop the DBs. All for a single set. Not a heavy set though. Some good time under tension.

Sometimes I have shoulder problems and I gauge my workouts on how they feel during rotator cuff warmups. Helps to keep them healthy knowing what's in store.

Hell, sometimes I can sleep on them the wrong way the night before working out and have trouble.

HDH


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 19, 2013)

Interesting thread.  I find that consistency of training with clean diet is as important as how or which method I train.

I have a trainer and train 1 hour per day Monday - Friday.  As I am also approaching 50 I find although I do enjoy going heavy (for me) my trainer keeps me between 8 to 15 reps.  All sets are super-sets to failure (forced reps occasionally).

This method has kept me injury free and looking forward to my workouts every morning.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 19, 2013)

Right now im doing a 5x5 routine with accessory lifts each day... Sofar so good... Since my last hernia scare this is gonna be a slow process but it is making me regain my strength and allowing me to move up on weights... I use to use strictly pyramid schemes... First time using test at age 23-24 i was throwing up mad weights after a month of puramid scheme that was 12,10,8,6,  within a month i was pushing 225 on bench at my 6 reps for at least 12... That workout was awesome... Then before that all main lifts were strip sets! My god how amazing! Id do 12 reps on all main lifts... Strip weight down to 135 lbs and do as many reps as i could all for about 4 sets on each main lift.... Shoot within a month or 2 i was benching high, along with squats presses and deads.... Squats 315 and climbing and it was awesome! 

I may go back to strip sets... It really allowed me to raise my lifting totals along with strength!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 19, 2013)

I recently finished the advanced GVT program and it was pretty great! My bench went up as did my squat.  For the last two weeks and for the next two weeks I am doing body part specialization workouts. For example this week I am doing chest/ shoulders. Monday, chest and shoulders. Tuesday, legs only. Wednesday, chest and shoulders. Thursday off. Friday, chest and shoulders. Saturday back, bi's, and tri's. I will do a lot of super sets and tri sets and post fatigue sets.

Last week I focused on arms. Next week I will focus on back. Then I will go to a 2week m/we/ fr low density full body recovery transition phase workout. Then the fun starts after that. ) which I am slowly but surely collecting all my ducks for.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 20, 2013)

HDH said:


> Interesting.
> 
> By the time you hit sets 9 and 10, are you pretty much at failure?
> 
> ...



Rest times are always between 30 and 90 seconds. Usually the last two sets are a serious effort, but not failure.


----------



## HDH (Sep 20, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> Interesting thread.  I find that consistency of training with clean diet is as important as how or which method I train.
> 
> I have a trainer and train 1 hour per day Monday - Friday.  As I am also approaching 50 I find although I do enjoy going heavy (for me) my trainer keeps me between 8 to 15 reps.  All sets are super-sets to failure (forced reps occasionally).
> 
> This method has kept me injury free and looking forward to my workouts every morning.



I enjoy the supersets. I like working hard. Sometimes I'm not satisfied until I'm gasping for air. LOL

You are absolutely correct about consistency and diet. So many people put to much effort into doing things "just right" and "by the book" or "the latest scientific analysis" they lose sight of getting out there and busting their asses with consistency and purpose.



j2048b said:


> Right now im doing a 5x5 routine with accessory lifts each day... Sofar so good... Since my last hernia scare this is gonna be a slow process but it is making me regain my strength and allowing me to move up on weights... I use to use strictly pyramid schemes... First time using test at age 23-24 i was throwing up mad weights after a month of puramid scheme that was 12,10,8,6,  within a month i was pushing 225 on bench at my 6 reps for at least 12... That workout was awesome... Then before that all main lifts were strip sets! My god how amazing! Id do 12 reps on all main lifts... Strip weight down to 135 lbs and do as many reps as i could all for about 4 sets on each main lift.... Shoot within a month or 2 i was benching high, along with squats presses and deads.... Squats 315 and climbing and it was awesome!
> 
> I may go back to strip sets... It really allowed me to raise my lifting totals along with strength!



I like strip sets but I train by myself so the only strip set I can do is seated calves because the weights are right in front of me and I can reach them. I usually pyramid up on weight and on the last two sets I strip them down for a failure before each strip. Otherwise I just have to settle for drop sets. Nothing wrong with those, just more rest time to lower the weight.



Seeker said:


> I recently finished the advanced GVT program and it was pretty great! My bench went up as did my squat.  For the last two weeks and for the next two weeks I am doing body part specialization workouts. For example this week I am doing chest/ shoulders. Monday, chest and shoulders. Tuesday, legs only. Wednesday, chest and shoulders. Thursday off. Friday, chest and shoulders. Saturday back, bi's, and tri's. I will do a lot of super sets and tri sets and post fatigue sets.
> 
> Last week I focused on arms. Next week I will focus on back. Then I will go to a 2week m/we/ fr low density full body recovery transition phase workout. Then the fun starts after that. ) which I am slowly but surely collecting all my ducks for.



That's awesome. As long as the gains are coming and yer feelin' it, it makes it all worth it.

HDH


----------



## HDH (Sep 20, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Rest times are always between 30 and 90 seconds. Usually the last two sets are a serious effort, but not failure.



That might be best on joints and CNS with all the sets.

HDH


----------



## oldschool67 (Sep 20, 2013)

5x5 my friend, even though my poundages are way off, i still hit the basics with a medium weight, and im not in such a hurry anymore to increase the weight.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 20, 2013)

I know when my diet is off and ****ed up.
I find myself on a fast track towards injury.

Not exactly sure about the correlation but I know there is one.


----------



## powermaster (Sep 20, 2013)

I like to start out with enough weight I can do 12-15 reps then up the weight on sec set 10-12 reps up the weight 6-10 reps. Then on occasions I will pyramid back down. I only use this routine on bench and leg press. I also like the 5x5 workout


----------



## HDH (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm glad to see a response like this to the thread. There are a lot of places a training thread like this goes up and the thread dies in a day  

HDH


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 21, 2013)

All partial reps

12-15 rep range

2-3 days a week I lift


----------



## Jada (Sep 21, 2013)

2 warm up sets with 5min warm up set for rotator cuff .3 sets 6-8 reps full control reps heavy weight , no swinging  and throwing my back .


----------

